# S1 OTT by Joe Roberts at Countryman Catapults



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

S1 is very good slingshot.

Grip is good and feels great in hand.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great review


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Bet it’s got a nice heft to it. Nice buddy!


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

I also have H.H. Matt / GZK and the EVO another other slingshot in my collection. The one I like shooting the most is the EVO. :bowdown:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Great review


Thanks Tag 

Nice to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Bet it's got a nice heft to it. Nice buddy!


After EVO this feels light, only 175 g.

Thanks Ibojoe :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Adonis said:


> I also have H.H. Matt / GZK and the EVO another other slingshot in my collection. The one I like shooting the most is the EVO. :bowdown:


EVO is great :headbang:


----------

